# Number of people dead after vaccine rising



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It used to be about 2% of people they would guess a,vaccine would kill. I don't know what % gets palmed off these days but it has to be higher.

(By Ethan A. Huff)
The official body count of this year's flu shot victims continues to mount, as yet another previously healthy individual is reported to have died not long after getting the heavily pushed jab. Chad Rattray, a 37-year-old former hot dog vendor from Spokane, Washington, reportedly fell ill and died of complications from the flu recently, much to the sorrow of his close-knit community.

Known affectionately as "Cheddar Chad" among locals, Rattray had recently been hired as a bus driver for the Spokane Transit Authority (STA). And like millions of other Americans, he followed the advice of health authorities in getting a flu shot this year, which he presumably believed would help protect him against flu infection.

Instead, he fell deathly ill and had to call in sick just one day after driving his first, and only, route for STA. According to The Washington Times, Rattray had been scheduled to drive a bus on Monday, January 19, but had to be admitted to Sacred Heart Medical Center's intensive care unit for treatment.

Specific details regarding Rattray's death haven't been reported in the media, other than that he died of "the flu." But reports clearly indicate that he had received a flu shot and was previously in excellent health prior to the shot. A memorial was set up at the spot where he used to serve hot dogs from his iconic hot dog cart near the Bank of America building in downtown Spokane.

"He was one of those people who stood out in a world full of knuckleheads," said Tim Burk, chief engineer for the bank building. "There was nothing I didn't like about the guy. I think you could ask 10,000 people and not one of them would speak badly about him."

Numerous other deaths reported in conjunction with flu shot

Rattray's death comes on the heels of the death of five-year-old Kiera Driscoll, who we recently reported died from cardiac arrest due to influenza A. Like Rattray, young Kiera had recently gotten a flu shot as well, and after developing a severe cough and fever was rushed to a clinic and given steroids and put on a nebulizer.

The previously healthy young girl collapsed not long after, according to reports, and she later died at the hospital. Perhaps not surprisingly, Kiera died of the very same flu strain for which she was vaccinated:
NaturalNews.com.

At least four other cases of flu shot-related deaths have also been reported this season, including the recent death of 26-year-old Katherine McQuestion. The recent newlywed and radiology technician, *who was reportedly forced to get a flu shot by her employer, St. Catherine's Medical Center in Pleasant Prairie, Wisconsin,* suffered severe complications including sepsis, a type of blood poisoning, and organ failure:
WISN.com.

Fourteen-year-old Amber Grey is another flu shot victim who, like the others, is reported to have been in optimal health prior to the jab. Like Kiera, Amber tested positive for influenza A prior to her death, the same strain found in the flu vaccine. She suffered a severe bacterial infection and pneumonia in the days prior to her passing:
DesMoinesRegister.com.

And on and on the list goes with casualties mounting

Sources:

Health Impact News

The Spokesman-Review - Spokane news and information at Spokesman.com

Washington Times - Politics, Breaking News, US and World News

Natural Health News and Scientific Discoveries - NaturalNews.com

Milwaukee News, Weather and Sports - Wisconsin News - WISN Channel 12

The Des Moines Register | DesMoinesRegister.com

- See more at: Flu Deaths Keep Mounting in People Vaccinated Against the Flu | The Daily Sheeple


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now that vaccines are no longer manufactured in this country due to lawsuits, is the quality control gotten worse? The way in which we were all lied to about Ebola lends credence to the idea that we are being lied to about the safety of vaccines. Vaccines have eradicated or minimized many diseases but what is going on with the modern ones?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't know where you get that 2% figure but vaccines have never killed 2% of the people that receive them. That would be a completely unacceptable figure if it were to occur even in trials. There are probably 100,000,000 people who have received the flu shot worldwide this year. That would be 2,000,000 dead if we had a 2% death rate. If that were happening we would all know someone who died from the flu shot.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Now that vaccines are no longer manufactured in this country due to lawsuits, is the quality control gotten worse? The way in which we were all lied to about Ebola lends credence to the idea that we are being lied to about the safety of vaccines. Vaccines have eradicated or minimized many diseases but what is going on with the modern ones?


Standards were almost completely removed here. Formula/procedure testing instead of batch testing. Is it lawsuits of Americans really or that no one will buy contaminated, diseasey "vaccines" from us because of all the outside complaints and lawsuits?

http://www.nvic.org/NVIC-Vaccine-News/May-2011/In-Memoriam--Infant-Deaths---Vaccination.aspx

http://healthimpactnews.com/2015/ze...but-over-100-measles-vaccine-deaths-reported/


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Perhaps I am wrong but I recall vaccines not being made here for a very long time. Decades. Other countries of manufacture do not have our tort system.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I read an article that told how the U.S. Navy recently determined that the flu vaccine was ineffective. 

Another article from a few weeks ago told how Merk's MMR vaccine was lousy to counterproductive and that the company knew that - according to a couple whistle-blowers.

Beats me.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Again, trust no one. Still, something to read and ponder...

25 Facts About the Pharmaceutical Industry, Vaccines and ?Anti-Vaxers? | Global Research



> During the recent measles outbreak, the mainstream media blamed the epidemic solely on non vaccinated children, even though people who were vaccinated caught the disease and some vaccines have proven to be inefficient in the past. Without the slightest nuance, the mainstream media constantly portrays people reluctant to accept just any vaccine as "anti-vaxers", irresponsible and misinformed people, relying on irrational fears and the one and only "fraudulent" Andrew Wakefield study linking autism to vaccines.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

So, do you read a source from the CDC or other public health experts for every 'some news story from the web about a guy who ....'? Or are you only reading and believing the sources that already reinforce your opinion? That also is something to ponder. Confirmation bias is a very real human mental trait; we have to fight it or it will bite us in the rear.

The flu strain people died of this year were almost universally the mutated version -- the version that mutated to be *different* from the vaccine in the months before vaccine preparation and delivery. The mutation is why the vaccine was only about 45% effective this year; it stopped other strains but not the new mutant. There is absolutely zero logic to claim that a person who died of the mutated version (as the guy in the report you quote was) was killed by the vaccine that did not contain the mutated version.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

The flu strain people died of this year were almost universally the mutated version -- the version that mutated to be *different* from the vaccine in the months before vaccine preparation and delivery. >>

You're diverting on purpose or don't get that it's about the people dying after getting vaccinated.

<<The mutation is why the vaccine was only about 45% effective this year; it stopped other strains but not the new mutant. >

18% in some, 25% in others. 45% gross over estimation

I also guess that animal torturers living by vile science don't see the horizon. There will be much more horrific death and damage as losers try to vaccinate their way out of nature and their own works. Even the a-holes know they only have so long to "go for broke!" And make all they can before "biology" does its job.

<<here is absolutely zero logic to claim that a person who died of the mutated version (as the guy in the report you quote was) was killed by the vaccine that did not contain the mutated version.>>

We're back to false argument tactics do not make people that appeared to die shortly after vaccination moot, just because you either say something good about vaccines or bad about decliners. Or about how crazy the logic they're using is...


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking back, I've probably only gotten the flu twice in my life. Both times I got sick after being forced to get a flu shot by my employer (once by The Environmental Protection Agency, and once by The Department of Energy). The second time, I contracted a serious secondary bacterial infection that nearly killed me. It took me the better part of 6 months to fully recover. I will never get a flu shot again. Neither will anyone that I am responsible for. Even if they weren't potentially dangerous, multiple studies have shown that flu vaccines are only marginally effective.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Denton said:


> I read an article that told how the U.S. Navy recently determined that the flu vaccine was ineffective.
> 
> Another article from a few weeks ago told how Merk's MMR vaccine was lousy to counterproductive and that the company knew that - according to a couple whistle-blowers.
> 
> Beats me.


Considering that between 18 to 25 percent of those who contracted measles during the latest outbreaks were vaccinated, I begin to question what we have been told about the effectiveness of vaccines.

Dr. Maurice Hilleman, Merck's most prominent and prolific vaccine developer, admitted on video that many Merck vaccines contained viruses (including SV40 and others) known to cause cancer and leukemia in human beings. He admits that these vaccines were at least partially responsible for increases in cancer and Leukemia rates in America.






Study after study has shown a link to cancer and certain vaccinations.

60 Lab Studies Now Confirm Cancer Link to a Vaccine You Probably Had as a Child | International Medical Council on Vaccination

There's no question that vaccine technology works, and that vaccines have saved many, many lives. However, I wonder what price we have paid and will continue to pay for placing so much trust in the big drug companies, and in government bureaucracies and regulatory bodies.


----------

